# الغاز المضغوط وقودا للسيارات في مصر



## moh_eng (31 أغسطس 2006)

الغاز المضغوط وقودا للسيارات في مصر
كونا
خالد الزيد، القاهرة

نجحت الحكومة المصرية في الحد من التلوث البيئي في العاصمة المصرية حيث استفادت من مشروع استخدام الغاز الطبيعي للعمل على السيارات للتقليل من الاضرار البيئية التي تخلفها السيارات العاملة بمشتقات الطاقة الأخرى.

ولم يقتصر استخدام الغاز الطبيعي على السيارات الصغيرة في مصر فقط بل امتد ليصل الى السيارات الكبيرة والشاحنات بتقنيات عالية حيث يلاحظ ان هناك سيارات كثيرة تحمل علامات الغاز الطبيعي.

ويتسابق سائقو التاكسي على الاستعانة بنظام تسيير محركات سياراتهم بالغاز المضغوط بجانب النظام الأصلي لمحركات سياراتهم بهدف الاستفادة من الفارق الكبير في أسعار الغاز مقارنة بأسعار المحروقات الأخرى.

ومع وجود أكثر من مليون مركبة تسير في شوارع القاهرة الكبرى تعتبر الانبعاثات الناتجة من هذه المركبات أحد أهم مصادر تلوث الهواء في القاهرة الكبرى لذلك تعمل وزارة الدولة لشؤون البيئة في مصر على تشديد السيطرة على هذه الانبعاثات.

ولم يقتصر تحويل السيارات الصغيرة فقط الى العمل بالغاز الطبيعي بل انتقل ايضا الى مشروع تحويل السيارات الحكومية للعمل به حيث اعلن وزير الدولة لشؤون البيئة ماجد جورج أن المشروع يسير على عدة مراحل وذلك بالتنسيق بين وزارتي المالية والبترول.

وقال الوزير جورج انه يتم تحويل المركبات للجهات التي تقع في مناطق تتوافر فيها محطات التموين بالغاز الطبيعي حيث يتم تحويل المركبات في حدود الاعداد السابق حصرها ويصل اجمالها الى 4600 مركبة منها 2500 مركبة في المرحلة الاولى جاهزة للتحويل من الناحية الفنية كفاءتها اعلى من 75 في المائة.

واضاف ان لا شك بان استخدام الغاز الطبيعي كوقود للسيارات يعود بالنفع على المواطن المصري وخصوصا لجهة تلافي الاثار الضارة للملوثات الناتجة عن الوقود السائل وتوفير استهلاك الانواع الاخرى من الوقود للتصدير أو الحد من الاستيراد بالاضافة الى رخص ثمنه مقارنة بأنواع الوقود الأخرى لتحقيق اداء أفضل للمحركات.

ويقول عبد المنعم موسى أن تكلفة تحويل السيارة للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي متدنية وهو ما شجع سائقي التاكسي على تحويل محركات سياراتهم حيث يتم تجهيز السيارة بالكامل في مقابل خمسة آلاف جنيه مصري (حوالي 890 دولار) يتم دفعها بالتقسيط المريح جدا من خلال كوبونات السداد في محطات تزويد السيارات بالغاز.

واضاف أن أعطال نظام الغاز الطبيعي ليست كبيرة ويمكن تداركها اذا أحب السائق العمل بهذا النظام حيث يجب عليه التحلي بالصبر خاصة في الصباح الباكر في اشهر الشتاء بسبب صعوبة تشغيل محرك السيارة بالغاز الطبيعي الذي يتجمد متأثرا ببرودة الجو.

وأوضح موسى أنه يتم التغلب على مشكلة تجمد الغاز بتشغيل المحرك بنظام البنزين لفترة صغيرة يتم فيها تسييل الغاز المضغوط.

وكانت الشركة المصرية القابضة للغاز وهي احدى شركات وزارة البترول المصرية قد وفرت نظاما مشجعا لسائقي سيارات الأجرة لاضافة نظام تشغيل المحركات الذي يعمل بالغاز المضغوط بجانب النظام الذي يعمل بالبنزين.

واشار الى أن تلك الأنظمة بشركات قطاع البترول والقطاع الخاص وفرت نظام التقسيط على سائقي السيارات التي ستعمل بنظام الغاز الطبيعي يتم دفعها من خلال كوبونات سداد عند تزويد السيارات بالغاز من محطات الغاز الطبيعي المنتشرة في العاصمة والمحافظات الكبرى.


منقول


----------



## amirhelmy (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع ولكن مشكلة الغاز الطبيعي 
ان الموتور بتاع العربية غير مصمم للعمل علي الغاز الطبيعي مما يقلل من عمر الموتور عكس السيارات المصممة اصلا علي الغاز الطبيعي 
اردت التوضيح ليس اكثر وشكرا مرة أخري


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

نريد طريقة التحويل الى الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## ihssannm (10 أبريل 2009)

يا شباب انا عم بحول السيارات من حوالي 3 سنوات 
شو ممكن افيدكم انا جاهز


----------



## محمودصابر (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذا التذكير فان هذا المشروع مفيد الى اقصى حد ولاكن لان مستوردى السيارات لا يرغبو فى استيراد عربات تعمل بالغاز فلا يوجد حل سوا التحويل اما ما يحدث للموتور هو تلف فى الصبابات و هذا التلف لا يسبب فى خسارة كبير بل نظرا للتوفير الذي يحدث تكون عملية استبدال الصبابات وعمل الروديه تكون عملية اقتصادية.


----------



## mohamedgad (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wahwah010 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو امكنكم توفير طريقة تحويل السيارة من بنزين الى غاز بالصور 

شاكرين حسن تعاونكم


----------



## mohammed el3sawy (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كل عام وانتم بخير الموضوع ده جميل جدا وانا علي فكرة اعمل في مجال تحويل السيارات بالغاز الطبيعي وعاوز اقول حاجه ان الغاز الطبيعي صديق للبيئة وصديق للسيارة وانا معاايا عربيتي موديل 2010 كيا سيراتو ومحموله غاز طبيعي والحمد لله بجري علي الطريق وبجيب اي سرعه انا عاوزاها وكأني ماشي بيها بنزين 95 وللكل الناس في المنتدي اي حد محتاج اي معلومات عن الغاز انا موجود وشكرا ليكم 
تقبول مروري محمد العيسوي


----------

